# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام دانشجوی انصرافی 93

## mohamadaz

عرض سلام خدمت دوستان گرامی

یکی از اقوام، کنکور 93 دانشگاه سراسری روزانه پذیرفته شد(ورودی بهمن) ولی متاسفانه مجبور شد انصراف بده.
حالا در مورد وضعیت محرومیتش در پرتال سنجش سوال کرده و در پاسخ گفتن که شرکت در کنکور امسال بلامانع است! به شرط انتخاب رشته های دانشگاه های غیر انتفاعی ، آزاد و غیر روزانه. این بنده خدا هم کنکور ثبت نام کرد.

سوال من از دوستان :
با توجه به پاسخ پرتال سنجش و اعلام بلامانع بودن ثبت نام ، احتمال داره که براش مشکلی پیش بیاد؟!
یعنی محرومیت یکساله صرفا برای انتخاب رشته های روزانه بوده؟!

----------


## mohamadaz

هیچ کدام از دوستان در این مورد اطلاعی ندارند؟!

----------


## SNIPER

به پرتال سنجش اعتباری نیست سال 91 به منم گفته بود ثبت نام بلامانع است ! 
اگر اینکارا رو میخواین انجام بدین سعی کنین حضوری یا مکاتبه ای هم پیگیرش باشین.

----------


## rezadeth

تو دفترچه صریحا نوشته که پذیرفته شدگان دوره ی روزانه 93 حق ثبت نام و شرکت در کنکور 94 را ندارند.
پایین صفحه ی 4 تو دفترچه رو نگاه کنید.

----------


## mohamadaz

برای اطمینان این سوال رو مجددا از سایت سنجش پرسیدم و اتفاقا به دفترچه هم اشاره کردم ، در پاسخ گفتند بلامانع است فقط روزانه انتخاب نکنید!

----------


## SNIPER

> تو دفترچه صریحا نوشته که پذیرفته شدگان دوره ی روزانه 93 حق ثبت نام و شرکت در کنکور 94 را ندارند.
> پایین صفحه ی 4 تو دفترچه رو نگاه کنید.


در مورد کسانی که بعد از سال 64 دوبار روزانه قبول شدند هم همین مطلبو نوشته ولی دوسال پیش یکی از اقوام که چنین شرایطی داشت ثبت نام کرد و الان معماری غیرانتفایی میخونه.

----------

